# Electronic turbo



## lotus197 (Apr 27, 2003)

I am looking for a turbo for my 1992 nissan sentra xe 1.6L. I have seen many electric turbocharger's on ebay for a very cheap price(90-120$). The question is............ is it worth it. Does anyone know what the hp gain is gonna be on an electric turbocharger. Also should i just go with an origanal turbo becuase ebay sells refurbished AiResearch turbos for 200 bucks. Last, I have a Cold air intake, will that be affected? Im all comfused, help me gentlemen!


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

sure! get an electric turbo! Those things are awesome! But only run them with extrude honed vacuum lines. If you don't run them with extrude honed vacuum lines you're gonna blow the FLNO control swirl.

With an electric turbo you should see gains of 70+whp! Especially the ones on ebay!


----------



## lotus197 (Apr 27, 2003)

honed vacuum lines? I dont understand , lol. Tell me.........


(1)what they do?

(2) where can I buy them cheap

(3) Where are they installed

Plus would I need anything else??? thanks


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

Chimmike is playing around, like he always does. But much like him, I'm pretty tired of this question being asked.To you, my good man, I can only give two pieces of advice

1.Read 


2.SEARCH!!!! 

Need I say more guys


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

in other words, this thread is an example to be banned.. lol.. Electric turbos are about as usefull, as putting vegitable oil in your engine..


----------



## disillusioned (Oct 2, 2002)

so you mean i _shouldnt_ be using vegetable oil in my engine?


----------



## lotus197 (Apr 27, 2003)

f%*k you guys, I come here with a problem and need info.....................Search?,............. you tell me to search? Were in a Fu#kin forum dude, this is where you read and get info!!! and as for chimp mike or whatever the hell his name is, I dont care how many posts you have buddy,........... pick on someone your own damn knowlodgable size dipsh#t. Thanks for your help, holy200sx, as for the other two. Im done with this, go ahead report me to the [email protected]


----------



## holy200sx (Jan 8, 2003)

yyyouch, dude, its just been such a covered topic its like.. really bad to see another one, if you havent seen the fake ebay "blidge blowers".. hell.. if you want anything thats worth anything.. get a damn E-ram, it atleast blows 1 PSI


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

lotus197 said:


> *f%*k you guys, I come here with a problem and need info.....................Search?,............. you tell me to search? Were in a Fu#kin forum dude, this is where you read and get info!!! and as for chimp mike or whatever the hell his name is, I dont care how many posts you have buddy,........... pick on someone your own damn knowlodgable size dipsh#t. Thanks for your help, holy200sx, as for the other two. Im done with this, go ahead report me to the [email protected] *




welcome to America, where information is plentiful, but the people are sick and tired of saying the same things over and over again. Don't like it? Move to another country.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

hey, i ALREADY live in another country... damn amerikanisch fig... 

*lotus*, though this may be a forum, we've heard a lot of these questions a million times... the search button at the top will help you ensure that you're not flogging any dead horses...

Good luck!


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

forget search how about exercise some common sense think about what a turbocharger is and how it works if you don't know go to www.howstuffworks.com Then do a search on turbochargers and see how much they cost on average then go back to the ebay electric turbocharger and think about it. The answer should be clear. Also calm down you asked a question some people gave a smart ass answer but calm down just do some research is all this isn't the end all be all to info...yet.


----------



## agentbook (Jun 2, 2002)

You want some swampland in New Mexico with that ahhahahahahahaha


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

chimmike said:


> *welcome to America, where information is plentiful, but the people are sick and tired of saying the same things over and over again. Don't like it? Move to another country.  *


I get sick of noob ?'s also. I would say if you don't like the newb questions, don't read thread, and don't reply.


----------



## bcutrufelli (Mar 6, 2003)

*electric turbo deception*

I think the elctric turbo's are funny i know they are a load of crap Some are more deciving than others check out this link. www.acturbo.com Same old crap but presented way better than the ebay special.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

okay, since they're claiming they're electric, what's up with the headers tube and the snail-shell? you only need a snail-shell if you have paired turbines... but seeing as how this one looks almost like a REAL turbo, betcha some kids are going to get their jollies off of it.


----------



## clayk16 (May 3, 2002)

> sure! get an electric turbo! Those things are awesome! But only run them with extrude honed vacuum lines. If you don't run them with extrude honed vacuum lines you're gonna blow the FLNO control swirl.


chimmike has a smart ass answer for everything I swear


----------



## zeno (Sep 17, 2002)

lol......Welcome to the forums Lotus, I hope everyone doesn't frighten you away 

The electric turbo is snake oil. If it sounds too good to be true it probably is.

Other crap: Tornado, 'performance chips' on eBay, eBay $5 superchargers, and pretty much any part w/ the letters 'Type-R' on it.


----------



## zenjoe (Nov 30, 2002)

Heres the answer to the question "is it worth it?"

NO!

the reason is that most of the blowers will produce 1 to 2 pounds of boost. most of the blowers (especially the cheap ones) only flow like 200-300cfm. What this means is that if you stick one of these on your engine, it will be a restriction. your engine will pull way more than 300cfm through the intake so you will actually lose power with one of these. 

If you really want to put an electric turbo, all you got to do is find one (good luck) that pushes 10psi and flows 1000cfm and you would be set. 

I was thinking about making an electric turbo myself. I was going to put a liquid cooled high power motor and with a belt or gear reduction setup(to make the turbo spin faster than the motor), connect it to the compressor of a real turbo. This way the air will be compressed as effeciently as a turbo, and would make boost as well as flow the required amount of air. thats about the only way I can see an electric turbo actually working.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

i was thinking about that, as well... but how many HP would the small engine have to have to put out... let's say... 5psi of boost?

would a leaf blower engine work? and would it be worth the weight?


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

i dunno, this acturbo.com seems to be a reasonable offer. i might have to test it out, i mean its practically a free turbo system, as compared to some of the prices of regular turbo systems. if i decide to try it, ill let you guys know how it works. and yes, i know that most of these things are big pieces of shit, but im curious just to test their claims


----------



## Murph (Aug 8, 2002)

PLS LET THIS TOPIC DIE

DONT BUY IT! its draws 19amps!! It will put a stress on the alternator far beyond what it will do for the engine, which is nothing.

THESE ARE JUNK PEOPLE! remember that electricty doesent come from thin air, your engine has to produce it via the alternator. This puts a pull on the engine.

ANY ELECTRIC TURBO IS GARBAGE. ITS A GARBAGE IDEA. The whole idea of a turbo is to use the energy of the exhaust gases leaving through the exhaust valve to put the energy back into the engine. Its free energy its harnessing. When you use electricity it is NOT free and your engine has to engage your alternator which is a power loss on the motor.

END OF STORY, JUNK! let it die


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

And so is the electric turbo. If anybody tries this they need to sell their Nissan get a Civic with a big ass wing,APC winshield sticker,and Altezzas and then install the electric turbo.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

sr20racer, why couldn't you let the goddamn thread die? did you really have to post that? no.


----------



## sr20racer (Jun 29, 2002)

Sorry.


----------



## xt_out (Jun 23, 2003)

sr20racer said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no no no, don't apologize. the laugh i got was well worth the thread not ending. okay, now its done!


----------

